# Hotmail - inactive for 120 days how to retrieve old emails



## shootingstar (30 Jan 2008)

Hi just wondering if this can be done... I have an old hotmail acc. i recently logged back in and everything was deleted. They also notified me when i logged in that i was inactive for 120 days. Can i request these to be re issued back into my acc. I desperately need to find an old email from months ago

SS


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2008)

Doubt it. I'd say that your account has been wiped. Presumably you were using their free service and the terms & conditions to which you agreed covered this.


----------



## shootingstar (30 Jan 2008)

yes, using the free service. I really thought that hotmail may have a store/archive facility for such requests...  

ok thanks anyway...


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2008)

By all means ask them in case they do but since it's (normally) a free service I'd be surprised if they could/would retrieve emails in circumstances such as these.


----------

